# meet my new halfmoon betta!



## jiayaw (Jul 4, 2011)

Got this boy from Island Pets Unlimited in Burnaby for $20 CAD.... saw it when they had a new shipment of betta. What do you guys think? He's my first betta in a LONG time (kept another betta 8 years ago) but I also have other fishes in other tanks. This betta is currently in a 2.5 gallon barebottom tank, with a heater. Will plant it and scape it as I have time...


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

He's gorgeous! Wat a surprise I just bought a half-moon betta yesterday you can check him out in my thread, "meet my new betta" in the betta pictures section


----------



## Psychotic4mb3r (Jun 29, 2011)

LOVE HIM!  Wish I could find bettas like him around here


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He is gorgeous and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He's gorgeous, and expensive haha We don't have them here, although we don't have breeder who sell to petstores either lol He's gorgeous! Reminds me of my Carnage, only red/blue. Congrats!


----------



## Amitisti (Jun 21, 2011)

he is beautiful! and hello fellow BCer!:wave:


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I've been wanting to order from there for a LONG time D: Their bettas are stunning, aren't they? <3 

He's gorgeous! I love his coloring.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, around here we don't get _that_ good Betta's!

_____________________________

Fishy Friends-

Betta's: Tom, Sarah, Shark

Guppies: Trouble, Molly, Claire

Algae Eaters: Avon (snail), Sprite (sucker fish)

Fry: 16 guppy fry :shock:

:blueyay:TheBlueBettaFish:blueyay:


----------



## jiayaw (Jul 4, 2011)

*Thanks everyone*

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome! $20 is pretty expensive for a betta... but I guess for a halfmoon ... and this quality, its not a bad price =D. Although for those who are into veil tails, I believe big al's has them for $2.99 this week. The halfmoons I believe the owner Grant imports them from Thailand.


----------



## Super Fish (Jun 27, 2011)

He's stunning!


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow! Now that's what you call a fish worth being proud of owning!
I'm actually really shocked that he's a full halfmoon- a lot of bettas I see advertised as them tend to be deltas or super deltas.
Again, I looooove the colors and patterns!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Your betta is beautiful!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

Omg hes STUNNING STUNNING!! if i saw him in a lfs ide drop 20 bucks in a heartbeat he is...i just cant get over him


----------



## jiayaw (Jul 4, 2011)

*planted tank*

so yesterday, had time to shop around for plants and stuff for the tank... so now betta lives in a planted tank instead of a barebottom one! See my post @ http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=74596 for updated pics =)


----------

